# Aquacel AG - dressing with silver



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Maz. I've had a bad time with infection & my scar opening since my c section almost 14 weeks ago. I've had 7 courses of antibiotics since which haven't worked & the nurses treating my wound mentioned silver dressings but didn't know whether they were safe whilst breastfeeding. The one they were going to put on was Aquacel AG and I wondered if you knew whether or not it's ok to use whilst breastfeeding?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

So sorry to hear that you've had problems with your section scar   Unfortunately this happens quite a bit to women post section 

The amount of silver impregnanted on the dressing is very low and it acts locally at the site it is applied at (any systemic absorption would be pretty negligable) According to the product information there are no contra-indications to the use of this dressing (I can't find anything specific to breast-feeding but would assume they would put this on the product if there was felt to be an issue)

As with most products it is impossible to say for sure but given the problems with the wound then I'd be inclined to try whichever dressing the nurses feel is most suitable to promote healin.

Hope things improve for you soon   
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Maz. The nurses don't think the dressing is needed thankfully as I'm donating breastmilk and they won't ok it as there's no research to say it's ok even though they acknowledge it as safe for me to use whilst breastfeeding - as a milk bank they won't take any risk & have to be squeaky clean. 

Thankfully the GP has finally referred me back to the hospital for a scan & follow up appointment, so hopefully things are finally moving. 

Thanks again Maz

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Ah, I see why it's an issue then if you're donating milk   It probably would be fine if it was just for you but have to avoid for anyone else. Glad to hear GP has referred you back so really hope hospital are able to help speed things up asap   

Apart from that hope all well with you and your gorgeous girls 

Love
Maz x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Maz. Hopefully it will be a case of everything is fine & I'm finally healing, but feel a lot better that they are doing further investigation now. Girls are doing great which is the main thing & hopefully I'll be on the mend soon. Zara is massive and bursting to be on the move already so hopefully my milk will do the same thing for the sick & tiny babies fingers crossed. 

Thanks again Maz. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

